# LCDH edition vs. regular production



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Are lcdh exclusive cigars of better/higher quality than the reg production lineup? hence the higher price point? do they use aged tobacco for the lcdh versions?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

talisker10 said:


> Are lcdh exclusive cigars of better/higher quality than the reg production lineup? hence the higher price point? do they use aged tobacco for the lcdh versions?


Great question i will try to answer as truthfully as i can. I have never been a fan of paying a premium for a double band. I always thought its like the EMS thing {English market selection}. Which really turns out does not mean that the cigars are any better. That is a false rumor started to promote sales. When in fact EMS means quite simply cigars that English gentlemen prefer. Think of it as an RE {Regional Edition} true they are hand selected but aren't all Cuban Cigars? Now mind you Spain in Fact gets the largest amount of cigars exported to their country. Many thought their cigars are best. I gotta say some of the best cigars i have ever smoked in my life. Were purchased via Spain. Okay so now that i have got you scratching your head. Here is the answer i have come up with. Advertising is a wonderful tool, it allows one to stretch the truth. Sometimes the product does have special attributes , but most likely you are paying for the Brand Name. In this case the double band.To be honest with you i have enjoyed far more RE's, EL'S Than i have LCDH releases. Also to further confuse you, if someone believes it is better. Then it usually is the mind is a powerful tool. Taste is very subjective, Long ashes my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my favorite recent production cigars is the Trinidad La Trova, a LCdH release:



















Imho, it's mostly about finding cigars that you love. Some have extra bands, some have none at all.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great explanations gentlemen... to the Newbs who venture into the land of CC's there are nuances as to product and pricing and for the uneducated it can be overwhelming and costly. Tony, Bob, Jack, are just a few people that are giving advice that saves a lot of us money and while I have a buttload of CC's it's not because I'm so knowledgeable as for the last decade or so I read these guys posts religiously as though I am studying for the SAT 's.

I know what Tony posted may sound a bit convoluted... it isn't... break it down and you'll see how spot on it is. The Consumer has to educate themselves in a market that at times is meant to confuse you... it's called SALES and advertising which is an ambiguous term to bolster sales... hence the terms... NEW and Improved... Rolled on the thighs of Greek Goddesses... Limited Supplies... etc.

45 years of experience and I still learn new things from these guys and at times feel inadequate to give out advice as they do... so I just point my fingers at them and say.... Yup.. what they said!

I figure what I've learned from them has saved me a ton of cash... and have never regretted taking that info and using it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Simple question deserves a simple answer. No, there is no indication that better quality and/or aged tobacco is used in LCDH Exclusives.

Quoting CCW:

_"Initially the releases were standard productions cigars produced in unlimited numbers.

Since 2011 a new policy of releasing special La Casa Del Habano Exclusives ( La Casa Del Habano Exclusivo _) in limited numbers was established"


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

bpegler said:


> One of my favorite recent production cigars is the Trinidad La Trova, a LCdH release:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LCDH in Grand Cayman was out of those last week when I was there. They were #1 on my list!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Both the HU Royal Robustos and RA Superiores are outstanding LCDH sticks, and I don't feel like they are overpriced.

They certainly aren't the cheapest, but there's plenty more expensive than them too.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep we have some great guys giving great advice. When it comes to cc's these guys were doing backflips off the high dive and I was still peein in the baby pool...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Both the HU Royal Robustos and RA Superiores are outstanding LCDH sticks, and I don't feel like they are overpriced.
> 
> They certainly aren't the cheapest, but there's plenty more expensive than them too.


I agree. The Ramon Allones Superiores is the easiest to make a comparison with. With typical "good shopper" box pricing working out to about $8.00 apiece on H. Upmann Magnum 46 and several other regular production Coronas Gordas, the RA Superiores at $10.00 or $11.00 each might be deemed a slight premium for the LCDH band. But, when you consider that the Superiores only come in boxes of 10 and we're comparing to 25 count boxes on the others it makes more sense. You'll generally expect to pay more per cigar in available 10 count boxes of cigars that are also offered in 25's (Partagas Lusitanias are a good example of this, though there are others).

The only direct comparison for the same vitola as the H. Upmann Royal Robustos is the Montecristo Edmundo. Once again, while you'll pay a couple of bucks more for the HURR, it's packaed in 10's vs 25 for the Eddie (the Monte also comes in 5x3's but you'll pay a premium on them that way too, and even more of a premium in tubo 5x3's).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scap said:


> Both the HU Royal Robustos and RA Superiores are outstanding LCDH sticks, and I don't feel like they are overpriced.
> 
> They certainly aren't the cheapest, but there's plenty more expensive than them too.
> 
> ...


I agree and purchase them frequently when they are on sale at $9-13 a stick.







I believe the Original Posters question was is there anything special put into them.
And quite frankly there is not. They were meant originally to only be sold at LCDH'S exclusively.
Sorta like having a cigar from the visiting artist rolling at LCDH. Once again something to market a product and make the consumer feel special. If i was at an LCDH quite frankly for what they cost per stick i could think of a lot better choices. One that comes to mind is a Sir Winston.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> I agree. The Ramon Allones Superiores is the easiest to make a comparison with. With typical "good shopper" box pricing working out to about $8.00 apiece on H. Upmann Magnum 46 and several other regular production Coronas Gordas, the RA Superiores at $10.00 or $11.00 each might be deemed a slight premium for the LCDH band. But, when you consider that the Superiores only come in boxes of 10 and we're comparing to 25 count boxes on the others it makes more sense. You'll generally expect to pay more per cigar in available 10 count boxes of cigars that are also offered in 25's (Partagas Lusitanias are a good example of this, though there are others).
> 
> The only direct comparison for the same vitola as the H. Upmann Royal Robustos is the Montecristo Edmundo. Once again, while you'll pay a couple of bucks more for the HURR, it's packaed in 10's vs 25 for the Eddie (the Monte also comes in 5x3's but you'll pay a premium on them that way too, and even more of a premium in tubo 5x3's).


I got the Superiores on sale for $88/box.
That puts them in striking distance of a Mag46.

So, a savvy shopper can avoid the premiums for the special bands with a little patience.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> I got the Superiores on sale for $88/box.
> That puts them in striking distance of a Mag46.
> 
> So, a savvy shopper can avoid the premiums for the special bands with a little patience.


That's a great price; $10 cheaper than the best I'd ever done on them!

...(and let's just not talk about how much more I'd paid prior to that):wink2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a great price; $10 cheaper than the best I'd ever done on them!
> 
> ...(and let's just not talk about how much more I'd paid prior to that):wink2:


Ok, guess I won't mention that I only paid $104 for the royal robustos. (I used a coupon)

>>>


----------

